# So, Brighthouse just told me my TA only support 2 streams



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I was posting in this and that thread about my problems and they called me back saying that the TA's they have (don't have model atm as I'm at work) only support 2 streams (hardware/software limitation). And basically don't hold my breath on them upgrading the hardware anytime soon. So, that means it can only support two SDV channels at once (this would explain what I was mentioning in the threads above).

So, that leaves me with some *not great* choices. Try to buy my on TA that supports 6 streams and see if they will support it. Try disabling 4 of my tuners so my SDV channels will come in properly all the time. Wait for Brighthouse to upgrade their hardware and live with what I have atm.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

that blows


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone know what the limitation is on the Motorola TAs on Charter's network?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Back when I bought my Elite I was having trouble getting all 4 tuners working. In one of my tests I connected 2 TAs to the TiVo. It actually seemed to work. I didn't test it extensively but it seemed to function. I wonder if using multiple TAs would work for you?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have one already and can go look into the code modules screen at the platform version, it should be at least 01.37 to handle 6 tuners.

EDIT: I meant to say that for Goober96 on the Motorola T/A


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> I was posting in this and that thread about my problems and they called me back saying that the TA's they have (don't have model atm as I'm at work) only support 2 streams (hardware/software limitation). And basically don't hold my breath on them upgrading the hardware anytime soon. So, that means it can only support two SDV channels at once (this would explain what I was mentioning in the threads above).
> 
> So, that leaves me with some *not great* choices. Try to buy my on TA that supports 6 streams and see if they will support it. Try disabling 4 of my tuners so my SDV channels will come in properly all the time. Wait for Brighthouse to upgrade their hardware and live with what I have atm.


I believe they are required to support 4 streams at this point. This was part of the FCC new CableCARD rules.

Might be worth filing a complaint to the FCC. FCC.Gov/Complaints

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Goober96 said:


> Does anyone know what the limitation is on the Motorola TAs on Charter's network?


I have one connected to an Elite so it can do at least 4.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I've had one of these connected to my Elite for a while but there were many times that certain stations would not come in. This would explain that.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> I was posting in this and that thread about my problems and they called me back saying that the TA's they have only support 2 streams (hardware/software limitation).


I'm pretty sure that is incorrect. If you have the Cisco STA1520 like I do (Brighthouse North Pinellas in Florida) it has supported 6 streams since May 2011 with firmware STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1402. The current version on my TA is STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601. There's some good info in this thread.

That being said, I don't know if I've ever tried tuning to 4 SDV channels at the same time (I don't watch many of the channels that are SDV here).


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks, windracer. The cisco unit does look like mine (just not positive on the model number atm). I'll check the firmware version in the tivo settings when I get home to compare.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/07/13/cisco-updating-tuning-adapter-firmware-just-in-time-for-new-fcc-rules/

4 Streams is definitely the minimum as required by the FCC mandate so if they don't offer a model that supports it they are in violation and a comment to the FCC should be filed.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> If you have one already and can go look into the code modules screen at the platform version, it should be at least 01.37 to handle 6 tuners.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to say that for Goober96 on the Motorola T/A


Where is that screen? I have an Elite now and have never had an issue (not sure if I've ever tuned 4 SDV channels simultaneously though). About to buy a Pro so want to be sure I'll be okay.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

OK I use the SD menus but I think you can get there the same way. I'm on an XL4 also.

Go to settings/account&system information/tuning adapter/tuning adapter diagnostics and then it will go to like that weird grey screen like the cable card one, and hit the down arrow to code modules, and then select, and you should see it listed there.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> OK I use the SD menus but I think you can get there the same way. I'm on an XL4 also.
> 
> Go to settings/account&system information/tuning adapter/tuning adapter diagnostics and then it will go to like that weird grey screen like the cable card one, and hit the down arrow to code modules, and then select, and you should see it listed there.


Thanks! It reads 01.37 so I should be good to go.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep that one will do 6 tuners


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

MeInDallas said:


> Yep that one will do 6 tuners


Gary Doda (BHN) and at least one user confirmed 6-tuner support on dslreports.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28580399-6-Tuners-with-cablecard-tuning-adapter


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

windracer said:


> I'm pretty sure that is incorrect. If you have the Cisco STA1520 like I do (Brighthouse North Pinellas in Florida) it has supported 6 streams since May 2011 with firmware STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1402. The current version on my TA is STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601. There's some good info in this thread.
> 
> That being said, I don't know if I've ever tried tuning to 4 SDV channels at the same time (I don't watch many of the channels that are SDV here).


Well, he was wrong. I do have the latest firmware which has supported 6 streams for a couple of years. And, right now i can't reproduce the issue (could last night and this morning). So, we'll see how it goes and if it comes back.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Good to hear! :up:


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

monkeydust said:


> I was posting in this and that thread about my problems and they called me back saying that the TA's they have (don't have model atm as I'm at work) only support 2 streams (hardware/software limitation). And basically don't hold my breath on them upgrading the hardware anytime soon. So, that means it can only support two SDV channels at once (this would explain what I was mentioning in the threads above).
> 
> So, that leaves me with some *not great* choices. Try to buy my on TA that supports 6 streams and see if they will support it. Try disabling 4 of my tuners so my SDV channels will come in properly all the time. Wait for Brighthouse to upgrade their hardware and live with what I have atm.


This is not correct and I apologize for the confusion. If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me directly at [email protected].


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I have one connected to an Elite so it can do at least 4.


Charter uses the same firmware everywhere I believe. And the Motorola tuning adapters got 6 tuner support several years ago. It is really said if a cable company is running firmware old enough to not support 6 tuners. It makes you wonder how many bugs have been fixed since then as well that aren't available to customers.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Brings up a good question, though. If the TA doesn't support the number of tuners you have in your DVR, then what?

Does the TA tell the DVR how many it has? If the DVR doesn't know it can't tune more than X at a time, it will cause recording failures! I don't think there is a manual option for disabling X number of tuners in the TiVo...


----------



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Brings up a good question, though. If the TA doesn't support the number of tuners you have in your DVR, then what?
> 
> Does the TA tell the DVR how many it has? If the DVR doesn't know it can't tune more than X at a time, it will cause recording failures! I don't think there is a manual option for disabling X number of tuners in the TiVo...


The Tuning Resolver (sorry, Tuning "Adapter" is the word everyone uses even though the spec originally called it a TR) tells the OCUR device many things, including the number of SDV requests it can handle (tr_profile() has a "number_of_tuners" value that is returned in response to a tr_status() request).

Also, note that the current TR spec explicitly states:
"The TR SHALL support at least six tuners."

All M-Cards and TRs have to handle 6 tuners minimum per the FCC. Credit Ceton for a lot of the work on this, as their 6-tuner Ethernet-attached CableCard system (for Windows Media Center) was one of the major factors in pushing for 6 (vs. 4).


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

It seems like a case of support not wanting to bother to help you. Like 3 years ago an agent trying to tell me I can't get premium ch's with Tivo "only with their boxes". I just hung up right then and called right back.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

I live in Orlando, FL. Have Brighthouse. Got a new Roamio Pro and I am using a TA. Was worried for a moment when I read about the limitations of the TA.

Well, no worries. I decided to record six SDV channels. Perfect recording. All six channels. The TA delivered flawless.


----------

